# Puppy name ideas...



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Since this isn't "pitbull" related, I figured it should go here... I'm going to be getting a female chocolate lab puppy in july/august, (that's when the breeder is planning) and I'm having a hard time deciding on a name for her. I had another female chocolate lab a little while ago, got her from the same breeder and the parents are the same, but unfortunately when I kicked my ex to the curb, he took her with him. She was an excellent dog, her name was Cocoa, and I miss her like crazy! I still keep in close touch with the breeders, and when I found out they were having their second and last litter, I scooped up the pick-of-the-litter position for female! I'm so excited, these are amazing dogs, excellent breeder, excellent bloodlines, they guarantee hips and eyes for a full refund, but have never had any problems with parents or any puppies, and they are purebred and papered, all that jazz. My BF and I really love hunting, so we're excited to have a duck dog too, which both parents come from long lines of duck hunting champs! Ok, enough of my excited rambling, I need help thinking of a name. I really want something kind of exotic sounding, but want it to have some kind of meaning. I might go for another chocolate/coffee related name, but since I already had a "Cocoa" I'm definitely not going for that. lol. any input would be appreciated! Here's a pic of the girl I used to have with Bullet when he was a puppy (another reason I want to get one just like her, she was pretty much like a mother to Bullet since he was taken away from his mom at 3 weeks old, she pretty much is the reason he's the good dog he is now.) I'm sure my new pup will look pretty much the same, all of her sisters did. I'll put up some better pics when I get home and get them off my computer. Looking at the dog always seems to help in the naming process!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Here's a few more pictures...


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Sorry I have no clue.I'm terrible with names.All of our pets have been named by my husband or kids.
I just wanted to tell you congrats on getting a new puppy!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

lol, well thanks anyway! Anyone else have any suggestions? I'm at a loss here...


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

OK guys... I see a lot of dogs with really cool names on here... Does ANYONE have any suggestions at all? Pretty Please! LOL


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Who wants a name that someone else picked out for them??? Pick something that inspires you, you'll know when you get her.


----------



## NobleQnz (Feb 17, 2011)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Who wants a name that someone else picked out for them??? Pick something that inspires you, you'll know when you get her.


Yeah that's kinda tru. You'll find a name once you get her. It usally comes right away... if you only knew what's my dog B.B.'s name ment you'd probably be like what the heck were u thinking..lol


----------

